# Looking for advise on first lathe



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, 

my name is Dave(friends and customers call me the Sodfather, on account I own/run a organic lawn care company so thats the story with the name in case anyone is wondering). 

Ive started to get back into woodworking since a long layoff(20yrs or so, long time since 8th grade) But Ive been building boxes for gifts getting back in the groove of things, and Ive always wanted to turn bowls. But now Im getting bored of boxes and I want to have something new to learn(got time during winter months...grass doesnt grow) Ive been looking around on CL and online but honestly my head is spinning from all the reviews Ive read.

Any help is greatly apprishiated

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...s-clock-made-during-last-week-before-xmas.jpg


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

hi sodfather welcome 
my advice on a lathe is try before you buy there are some good lathes out there it all depends on your budget
Robbie


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply...Is there a certain HP I should be looking at more than others? 

thanks again


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

At least one HP.:thumbsup:


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

here is a nice little packet seemed to be very pop lour

The Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe is an electronic variable speed woodturning lathe with a reversible 1-HP motor that can turn stock for turnings at speeds varying from 250-4000 RPM in either direction. Although it is a midi lathe, a bed extension and base (both optional) are available to give it the capabilities of a larger lathe.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

+1 on the 46-460
i own one and its great
a good question though.how much are you wanting to spend on a lathe?
Welcome by the way


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Its really about getting what I need rather than whats in front of me...Im bored with boxes but dont mind working on other stuff until I find what I need. I dont really want to drop 1k on a lathe thats purely me learning on it...but not sure the HarborFrieght special is the right choice either. Ive done the buy cheap and then rebuy the better version, not that fun when you start adding up prices:thumbdown:.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

This is a good resource to start with. http://www.nealaddy.org/node/7
Read through the Getting Started section and the section on Specification has some good data for lathe comparisons
That said and JMHO,
HP depends on the lathe size ¾ up for a mini (check the amps if you can, some list 1hp max but the plate states 8 amps – that’s 3/4hp to most people)
Your budget (add at least $250 for startup, tools, chucks, etc)
A couple not on Neals list yet is the Nova Comet 2 at $499 and their new DVR 2024 at about $3,000. I know some of the 2024s have hit the stores so the Comets should have also I assume. http://www.teknatool.com/products/Alternative_Product%20Main%20Page.htm
When you get the crowd thinned a little I believe everyone can give you a better answer.
Oh…. Welcome to the vortex!


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

SodFather, look into the Delta 46-460 and see if that may work for ya.

From the sounds of it, I was in the same boat as you last year. I ended up with the Delta and love it. Give it a look.:yes:


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

I also have the Delta 46-460. This is my first lathe, bought it in November. I am very happy with it, literally no run out on the spindle. The only things I don't like is the live center has bearing wooble and the tool rests are of a very basic design. I found out soon that I would spent another $500.00 on things like turning tools, 4-jaw chuck, sharpening equipment etc...I still need a dust collector yet. I don't regret any of these purchases because I will be using all of this for a long time. This stuff is addicting!!!


----------



## Buckeyephil (Jan 25, 2011)

+1 on the 46-460, and then additional money on accessories. Sharpening, turning tools, chucks, possibly a class or two, and anything necessary for specialty turned items like pens and bottle stoppers. With the 46-460 you will get a quality machine that will make turning enjoyable as long as you have the supporting equipment.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would highly recommend this


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> Woodturning with 150hp lathe -Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube I would highly recommend
> this


yes that's a cool lathe but he scraped it this week because the wife y was complaint so he turned it into a truck check it out he has a tree on the roof :laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll second the 12" Delta as a fantastic all around lathe. If you were going to turn a lot of bowls over 8" it's is a little light but it is so much better than the original Delta that I started on. It runs smoother has more HP and you can add more bed extensions if you really want to turn something long. 
Probably it's only shortcoming is it's a little light weight for larger bowls. however the slower bottom end on the speed range still makes it better than a lot of the heavier chinese cheapy lathes. 
to do bowls you want a lathe of at least 3/4 hp and slow speed of less than 500 rpm is best. At 500 rpm an out of balance bowl will make the lathe walk all over the floor unless it's a really really heavy lathe. some of the less expensive lathes won't go below 600 rpm.
You can always build a heavier stand for a small lathe and fill it with stone or sand to add weight but that assumes the lathe itself is solid enough to handle those forces. The Delta 46-460 is.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lately I've been putting some pretty heavy blanks on my 46-460 just to see how close I can get to a 12" finished bowl. I'm sure the process would go faster on a larger lathe but the Delta can do it just fine. There seems to be a pretty big price gap between the 46-460 and a larger lathe of similar quality so I'm satisfied with it for now. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys, this forum has been extremly helpfull already. Hats off to the quick helpful posts. Im going to keep an eye out for a few weeks and see if the delta pops up and give me more time to find all the Extra's Ill be needing to get started right. 

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a coupleJet 1442's and they have served me well. I do sugest going with one that has the most swing you can get for your money. Otherwise there will come a time you will want to go bigger. Have fun & we look forward to seeing your efforts.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I got the harbor frieght one with the head stock that turns. It is underpowered and the build is not the best. I would like an upgrade some day, but it works for now


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Well after searching around I am the happy new owner of the Delta 46-460 that was recommended by so many here. Now just need to set up and pick up a few more things then i can get started. Thanks again to all who took time to answer my question.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

good choice:thumbsup:
now hurry and set it up and take pics and stuff:yes:


----------



## Hobgood (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm actually looking at purchasing the same model, this one comes with a duplicator and very heavy stand... If you don't mind me asking what did you have to pay for it? My seller is asking $1,000 it's the only used one I've found yet so I don't really have a reference number.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

No problem Hobgood, I ended up paying 750 with the stand...I looked for a used one for a few weeks and couldnt wait any longer so I went down to the local wood store and bought. Still need to pick up a sharpener and a chuck. 

Speaking of chuck's guys, is the Nova 3 a good one?

thanks


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Sodfather,

I have the G-3 chuck for my delta lathe and it seems to be of good quality. I measured only .001" runout on the body and about .005" on the jaws. If you get this chuck make sure you also get a Teknatool brand insert, not a "knock off brand" insert. There have been a lot of talk about the questionable inserts being sold on different discussion boards. There are more expensive and cheaper chucks out there...I think this one is in the middle of the pack. You can also get a reconditioned one and save some money. Let us know which one you get.


----------



## SodFather (Jan 19, 2012)

Had a small 4x4x2 chunk of figured maple that I gave a shot last night on...be gentle this is my first attempt at turning. I also was looking at possibly going to pick up a chuck today...http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005766/35900/Nova-G3-Reversible-Chuck-1-8-TPI.aspx should this work? Not trying to have anything come flying off or breaking on me.

Thanks again everyone...have to say Im hooked


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont have alot of money so i bought this one
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html
and im quite happy with it


----------



## mijunkin (Jan 22, 2012)

I recently got the nova g3 and it is great. Good size for my 15" lathe, and I find it easier to use than the cheaper ones where you need to use two pins to tighten/loosen.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

pvechart said:


> Sodfather,
> 
> I have the G-3 chuck for my delta lathe and it seems to be of good quality. I measured only .001" runout on the body and about .005" on the jaws. If you get this chuck make sure you also get a Teknatool brand insert, not a "knock off brand" insert. There have been a lot of talk about the questionable inserts being sold on different discussion boards. There are more expensive and cheaper chucks out there...I think this one is in the middle of the pack. You can also get a reconditioned one and save some money. Let us know which one you get.


 My advice...DO NOT BUY THE RECONDITIONED G3. You have to get that throough Teknatool directly. See my thread about Teknatool before purchasing through them directly. There are many places that sell thier product new if you want the G3.


----------



## Hobgood (Feb 6, 2012)

I picked up the lathe last night and was able get an 18" jet band saw throw into the deal all for $1200.


----------



## Jeffnoregon (Feb 3, 2012)

Hobgood said:


> I picked up the lathe last night and was able get an 18" jet band saw throw into the deal all for $1200.


Wow, nice score


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Sod, that G3 should work fine. I believe it is actually the G3-D (made for Delta). It is direct threaded and does not take an insert.
That is fine except that it can not be moved to a lathe without a 1X8 spindle. That is about the lowest price I have seen on it.
I'm not sure why the G3-D is more than the standard G3, they are both threaded, one for 1X8 and one for 1.5X8 so machine time should be the same. Maybe it is to add a larger profit for Delta.

I also noticed the service center has raised the price on the G3 by $15 closing the gap on what it can be purchsed on the bay for.


----------

